# Ideas...initiating elementary school project!



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am a teacher, but I am also going for an administrative credential. In my program that I am enrolled in, I have to initiate, develop, create and lead a program at my school. Only problem is I need some ideas.

I work at a Kinder - 8th grade school, so I am sure there are many options.

I would like your input as parents and as teachers, or just any ideas from anyone who would like to help.

We already have character education programs, reading clubs, after school academic programs, PTA, parent days, grand parent days...we do alot already.

So, can you please help me out? Any input would be greatly appreciated. You may think your idea is far off, but it may lead to something else when it clicks in my brain.

I am also struggling because my principal appears to be unhelpful and resistant. I suggested an adult volunteer mentoring program, but he shot that one down.

As parents, what would you like to have at a school for your students?
As teachers, what would you find beneficial at your school?
As students, what would you like at your school?

Thanks alot guys!  

~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im not sure if this is a good idea, but i learn graphic design at school, and i always wanted a class that could have taught me more about art when i was in school

maybe an arts and crafts class, fineart class, design class, motion graphics class, illustration class, photography class, etc..something related to art..i dunno..acting class, movie critique class, i dunno, im into art so ...thats what i would like kids to get more interested into..hehe

maybe understanding animals class? learning about animals?

learning about human body class?
communication class?
presentation class?

hmm...i dont have any good ideas..


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Mee, those are good ideas...we have a program called "Meet the Masters" which covers, over the school year, about 6 artists. Students then are instructed and taught certain art techniques and are able to work on prjects in class...I love art and was a design major for three years before I got into teaching. I like the animal idea too., and the critique idea...hmmm...ideas to feed the brain









Thank you...we are off to a good start!  

~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

woa! u studied design? what kind of design? thats interesting !

thats nice that ur school has that meet the masters class too! that sounds intersting !! i wish i could be in there too !!

i just ideas from the classes i took or are listed in my school curriculm..hehe.
maybe u could go to any college website and check out their classes and get ideas from there too...









it'll be good if elemantary kids got ahead start of some basic classes that u learn in college..maybe parents would be impressed.. hehe


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

ooooh. I got lots of things on my mind. Don't know if this is what you're talking about but I think these are something to think about. 

First off, I'm so tired of schools becoming more unsafe! I think we need to start ASAP teaching kids about how different we are (race, culture, disability, etc) and learn that it's a good thing to be different/unique. Learn NOT to hate. You're teaching k-8, so this is a great time to teach this! 

I also thinks it's soooo important to talk about sex asap. Not, intercourse to kindergardeners! NO WAY! I mean what's good touching and what's bad touching. Whatever is age appropriate and let them know it's OK to talk to the teachers or the authorities about this. So many freaks out there and someone of us are related to them







. So we need to let them know that if someone says not to tell, tell them they're the wrong person to trust...even if it is your dad, or uncle, or WHOEVER! As they get older, talk more about sex like peer pressure and rape. 

My nephew is very smart. But he has such a hard time focusing. I'm like "what in the world?!?" It's weird because he knows alot. There are things he does on the computer that I think you need to be older than 9 yrs old to know! I think that kids like my nephew are very smart, but need extra attention! Don't know what you guys can do. Maybe try to target students like him and develop a program that will help them succeed. Help bring their confident up so they don't feel dumb, as well. :/ 

I wish Handwriting, art, and music class wasnt cut. It made school more fun.

Have more incentives!!! Yes, bribe them to do better in school! hahaha

Give raises to the "GOOD" teachers, and give bad teachers a pay cut!









Can't think of anything else right now. First 3 are definitely the most important to me.

I also heard that kids are taking college accessment tests early? I don't know if CA knows about ACT, but I heard someone's kid that was in 7th grade got the same score I did when I took it in 11th-12th grade. Sort of embarrassing, but I think it's great that they start early. Can't underestimate these kids! Great idea for them to take that test...it'll help you see what their strengths and weaknesses are.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ooo i got another idea from buttercloudandnoriko

maybe a self defense class if u get sexually harrased or seomthing..ok..byeee~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

First, I'd like to say I am always in awe of our teachers. I love my kids, but I cannot imagine dealing with a group of 15 to 20 kids (or more) each and every day. I'm exhausted after just a 3 hour play-date! 

Now for my suggestion. You mention character programs, how about developing an honor code and recognition award program? Our school (which goes from 3yrs. through 12th grade) came up with a program for their 2nd through 5th graders. I think it could be applied through 8th in your case. The school has adopted an honor code of conduct for it's students. Rather than negatively present the code, the school decided to establish "character awards". These awards are given to one student in each class...let's say there are three 2nd grade classes, then 3 students would get the same award. Each child during the course of the year will receive an award, so that no one is left out of the program. Awards are for things like "Most Honest", "Most Respectful", "Most Tolerant", "Most Compassionate", "Most Forgiving", etc. These awards, which are presented during monthly assemby are a positive way for the children to live up to the honor code. My son still talks about his "Most Honest" award. There was an incident at school involving some Pokemon Cards (which are not allowed). He told his teacher that he brought in a card to trade, which he knew was against the rule. He handed her his "Honesty Award" and said that he didn't deserve it because he broke the rules. The teacher took him down to the principal, and both of them gave him a special award at the next assembly for "Living Up to the Honor Code". They didn't make him turn in his honesty award, and to this day, my child will not lie....about anything. I guess it's kind of like positive reward training! But I really think this is the best program our school runs...and we do it all, after-school activites, community service programs, sports, reading and book clubs, chess, you name it, we do it. 

Good luck and thank you for taking on such a wonderful and important career.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not a teacher a student or a parent, but I have a few ideas..

1. When I was in elementary school we had this "buddy" system. Like eighth grade would meet with fourth grade, seventh with third, and so on.. and you would have a little book club, and you and your mentor had to read the story out loud and then fill out a worksheet... 

2. I know this may be a HUGE project but what about a school play? You can always find a One Act play out there. 

3. Talent Show


those are my thoughts...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Oct 12 2004, 03:13 AM
> *maybe a self defense class if u get sexually harrased or seomthing..ok..byeee~
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11772*


[/QUOTE]

Great Idea! Oprah had a show years ago about what kids can do to protect themselves. For example, if they were thrown in a trunk of a car, it showed what how to take out the rear lights so you can stick your hand out of it so that people can see you. Do you guys remember that? You should buy the tape from Oprah or something. 

I like the buddy system. The younger kids will think it's cool to hang out with the older kids. And you know what? The older kids can teach them about the first 2 ideas I talked about in the earlier post--about our differences and about sex. The younger kids can definitely relate more to the older kids! They'd think it's SO COOL! 

I really like the "character award" idea too! Chivalry, loyalty, honesty, all that good stuff truly is dying/dead! 

I don't know what you can do with your school, but I really think every schools should deal with these issues! It's crazy that when I was younger, these stuff weren't taught to us. For some, not even our parents taught us! I hate to think how kids grow up all their lives hating themselves because they're different or living with molestation all of their lives! 

Much props to teachers! I was thinking of being one, but TN pays CRAP to teachers.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

When I was teaching in the Elementary, we did the Math-A-thon program to benefit the children at St. Jude's research hospital in Memphis. I headed it up for several years. The St. Jude people are SO nice to work with. The children have a little math workbook of I think 100 problems that they work, and they take pledges from people for each problem, or just a flat donation. Depending on the money they raise...they can get a certificate, tshirt, duffle bag, and qualify for the bigger prize which was usually a CD player or something for the one that raised the most money. Every participant got a free pass to 6 flags. They are a supporter of Math-aThon. I loved doing this project. I left before I got to take kids on a field trip to the hospital, but that was my goal. The kids worked hard for the prizes, but they also knew they were helping out other sick children...we would have kids bring in ziploc bags of money where they had emptied out their piggy banks to give...very tender....anyway, it is a good program. And fairly easy. Our elementary in this town does Jump Rope for Heart through the American Heart Association-same basic principal...it is done through the PE program. I liked St. Jude b/c it was kids helping kids.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--I remember the Math-a-thon and the Jump Rope for Heart programs when I was in elementary school!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I had one more idea!
When I was in elementary school a local credit union teamed up with us and we all started a savings account, and every morning there would be tellers (older students) there to collect money and put it in your savings. 

Also... if you school doesn't have it try and link up with a local restaurant (like Pizza Hut) and do a book club, I think it is if you read four books you get a personal pan pizza... 

okay so that was two more ideas! I'm all about networking in the community if you havn't noticed!







:lol:


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for the abundance of ideas...I am digesting them as we speak









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SERIOUSLY---I totally give props to teachers....only the good ones though LOL.

After trying to help my 9 yr old nephew, I don't know if I'm cut out to be a teacher. My nephew has a hard time focusing. So like, here's one example of a problem I helped him on that took too long to do...

Ben has 20 books that he wants to put on a book shelf. He's either going to put 3, 4, or 5 shelves in it. How many ways can he put the "same" amount of books on each shelf. 

Yeah, I had to read it more than once. I was trying to tell them that there is more than one math problem he's gotta do before he can figure the problem out. I couldn't get him to understand.

And then I find out, he really doesn't know how to do division! WHAT IN THE WORLD! Aparantly, he's been getting by in his HW by using a calculator! I never used a calculator when I was in elementary! Like, when it comes to cracking game codes or working the computer, he so smart. But, you cant do 42 divided by 3???? He's a freaking RAINMAN or something?!?! 

Cant blame him totally though. I blame the system and me too. I get mad at MYSELF because MATH IS MY FAVORITE SUBJECT!





















:wacko:








This job really takes someone who's innovative and persistant and creative and passionate and smart (of course). I didnt even know my favorite subject was math until highschool, when I had the best teacher in the world. She made everything sound so easy! I was so confident in my math classes, that even when I had not so great teachers, I knew I could figure it out on my own. I use to be the worst WORST essay writer, but my junior and senior teachers made essay writing sound so easy that I LOVE the challenge of writing! My younger cousins had trouble writing so I wrote them something titled "how to write an essay paper." They loved it because it was funny and it made it sound SO easy. Anyone want a copy? lol

Elegant...I really love how you do want to better things! Good luck in all you do.

Sheesh, I type too much!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think im like your nephew. i keep forgeting what 6x7 is.....but i know how to do derivatives and finding limits of infinity. lol. i honestly(dont tell anyone h34r: ) dont know how to do my 11 and 12 times tables. i know 12x12...but thats it. h34r: 



anyway, i saw on animal planet, that there were a bunch of shy kids or something. and they had a dog training program at their school. and kids who didnt have friends...made friends because they were all in this club. i wish they had something lik ethat at my elementary school!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Boy we have got some wonderful ideas being posted! 

I reviewed the posts quickly (I have been gone for a few days) but I don't think I saw this one.

When my kids were in elementry school each year we did a week long celebration leading up to the 100th day of school. 

Each grade collected (a minimum of) 100 items for the local charities (each did something different canned food, boxed mixes, pet food, socks...etc.

If all of the grades reach their goal the principal and assistant pricipal did something special to reward the kids.... One year they dressed up (along with other willing teachers) and did a 50's song on stange, one year a pie in the face... silly stuff like that. 

Each grade also used the opportunity to do something "100" related; math activities and such.

Judi


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, I have been unable to get online for a while because I have been at school and tremendously busy. These are great ideas. I am going to post on them this weekend when I have a chance to breathe (or so I think I'll have a chance to breathe!).









Great ideas...thank you!









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 13 2004, 08:42 AM
> *i think im like your nephew.  i keep forgeting what 6x7 is.....but i know how to do derivatives and finding limits of infinity.  lol.  i honestly(dont tell anyone h34r: ) dont know how to do my 11 and 12 times tables.  i know 12x12...but thats it.  h34r:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11869*


[/QUOTE]


I just reread what you posted. Do you know how to do your 11's up to 10? 11,22,33,44,55,66,77,88,99,111


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah..im retarded. i told my sister about what i said, and she was like "2x11 is 22, and so on." and i was like "ohhhhh, yeah, huh" h34r:

on my math test, i said that 12+3=16....i lost a point on that, AND my teacher had to correct my mistake. i was soo embarrassed.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHAHAH Dr. Cathy. It's ok. I think knowing derivatives and limits are more of an accomplishment! hahaha. Just don't get gypped at the grocery store or something. And I always forget what 6*7 and 6*8 are.

I love Math and it's my favorite subject. But I had a bad calc teacher so I got screwed. I dont know how to do derivatives at all







. I ended up with a B in that class though. The power of persuasion was with me. She wanted us to do 30 derivative problems in 1 hr!







I don't know if you can, it took me over 10 mins to do just one! When we asked her to do a problem on the board, she'd go half way (a LONG half way) and then said "oh wait, this is wrong, I'll do it later and get back with you guys on this."














Over half the class dropped out. I don't quit remember what I said to her in her office, but she told us to pick like 10 or 15 out of the 30 problems to do on our tests from that day on. If I didn't speak to her, I would have failed for sure.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 21 2004, 10:49 AM
> *HAHAHAH Dr. Cathy.  It's ok.  I think knowing derivatives and limits are more of an accomplishment!  hahaha.  Just don't get gypped at the grocery store or something.  And I always forget what 6*7 and 6*8 are.
> 
> I love Math and it's my favorite subject.  But I had a bad calc teacher so I got screwed.  I dont know how to do derivatives at all
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had a computer science (my major) teacher like that in college. I had to take 2 classes with him. That class was so confusing. He would be working on something on the board and then go oh this first part is wrong. He didn't even realize that if the first part is wrong that meant the rest is wrong. We had to point that out. :wacko: Those were my worst CS classes. Most people just stopped listening to him and just read the book. It was so bad because as soon as you caught on to something you had to stop listening otherwise he would just confuse the heck out of you again.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

As a parent, grandparent and a elementary school library clerk, I would love to see a program with the focus on social skills, manners, etiquette. I truly believe that many of our problems fall back on our turning away from and lack of these skills.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

We had this program in elementary school where if the majority of each grade passed the standardized test that year, Santa would fly down in a helicopter and then he and the principal and the vice principal would have lunch on the roof! IT WAS THE COOLEST THING i saw when I was a kid

Also we had Breakfast with parents day if each grade did good on a standardized test, we could all eat free doughnuts, eggs, bacon ect. with our moms and stuff early the next morning.


But my FAVORITE (and this is the reason why I want to be a teacher) was the Read To Succeed program. It was like a 9 week program I believe (now remember this was like 10 years ago lol) and each day after lunch time the Principal would come over the intercom and say "It is now Read to Succeed time" and he would start the clock for exactly 15 minutes (I believe) and the whole school including the teachers had to read a book of their choice. I LOVED this because I LOVED and still do LOVE to read. And in my particular class, my teacher had this awesome 'reading corner' that was kind of blocked off by tall bookshelves filled with age appropiate books and on the floor was bean bags. I would crawl in there and it would be like 15 minutes of heaven. FOr each book you completed, or maybe it was for every 30 minutes you read, you had to fill out like a paragraph book report and you would get a stamp. You would also have to fill out the start and stop times that you read. The child from each class in each grade with the most stamps got to attend a special pizza party with the teachers and the principal and the school district people and got an award (i was one of the lucky few because I read ALL the time!)

I know you said you had a reading program already, but that is something that is so vivid in my mind. THe entire school would be silent because they are engulfed in their book, it was great.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What DID you ever decide to do for this, or have you decided? just wondering.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 28 2004, 03:05 AM
> *What DID you ever decide to do for this, or have you decided? just wondering.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13616*


[/QUOTE]
Reply coming soon...possibly tonight, but definitely this weekend!









~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I've decided what I am going to do for my project, but before I tell you I want to respond to your great comments and ideas. Even though some people may think I am a real jerk...Bush stuff, etc... I really appreciate you guys helping me with this.

Like I said in my first post, my principal was opposed to the Lunch Buddy Program that would involve taking business community members and "at-risk" students and creating a mentoring system. These community members would take some time once a month to have lunch, in the school cafeteria, with their partnered student. My principal said he didn't want to do this because he thought it would be too much work, people would flake out, and what would happen to the program when I leave or end the program this year. To the last comment, I would hope that if the program was successful, it would be carried through again by someone at the school interested in becoming involved in it.

Ok, here are my replies! I thought all of your ideas were great, some we already do at the school!



> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 11 2004, 11:26 PM
> *I think we need to start ASAP teaching kids about how different we are (race, culture, disability, etc) and learn that it's a good thing to be different/unique.  Learn NOT to hate.  I also thinks it's soooo important to talk about sex asap. Have more incentives!!!  Yes, bribe them to do better in school! hahaha Give raises to the "GOOD" teachers, and give bad teachers a pay cut!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It is up to the teachers to teach tolerance on their own...that would be a great program though. I may incorporate it into the program that my principal allowed me to begin. We have sex ed in 5th grade, any younger would be awkward. We have handwriting, art, and music...we are very lucky to have these. I try to bribe as much as possible, but mostly I push doing right things because it is the right thing to do. I pass out tickets when studets do good things, follow the rules, and then every two weeks I have a raffle and pass out prizes. I don't spend as much money as I had in the past, and the kids work hard and look forward to the raffle. I agree, I would love to get paid more!!!











> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 12 2004, 04:29 AM
> *First, I'd like to say I am always in awe of our teachers.  I love my kids, but I cannot imagine dealing with a group of 15 to 20 kids (or more) each and every day.  I'm exhausted after just a 3 hour play-date!
> 
> Now for my suggestion.  You mention character programs, how about developing an honor code and recognition award program?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sometimes I don't think parents understand what it is like to have 20-35 kids in the classroom!!! I had a parent volunteer come in to teach an art lesson on Thursday, and she had to use my attention system to shut them up...Sometimes I think parents assume it's easy to deal with the kids, but then when they are in my shoes, they must admire my talents







!!!. Thank you so much...the honor code and recognition is a great idea...we have trimester awards for all students for character, but not to the extent that you are talking about...interesting. I love teaching but I am looking forward to becoming a principal in the upcoming year.  



> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Oct 12 2004, 04:34 AM
> *1. When I was in elementary school we had this "buddy" system. Like eighth grade would meet with fourth grade, seventh with third, and so on.. and you would have a little book club, and you and your mentor had to read the story out loud and then fill out a worksheet... 2. I know this may be a HUGE project but what about a school play? You can always find a One Act play out there. 3. Talent Show...those are my thoughts...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Your #1 is what I will be doing at my school. I'll go more into detail though. We have plays at the school, and there is a K-8 talent show every year. Thanks so much.











> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 12 2004, 07:56 AM
> *When I was teaching in the Elementary, we did the Math-A-thon program to benefit the children at St. Jude's research hospital in Memphis.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11800*


[/QUOTE]
Sounds great...we do the Jump for Heart program...or whatever it is exactly. I do like the Math-a-thon program and may bring this up to my principal.











> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 12 2004, 08:17 AM
> *I just kind of skimmed through the ideas, so I don't know if this was mentioned, but how about a Conflict Mediator Program.  Kids can learn to solve problems without having to run to an adult.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11803*


[/QUOTE]
I would love to incorporate this into my buddy system...we don't have aprogram like this right now, though I think we had one a few years ago. Thanks!  



> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 12 2004, 09:33 PM
> *Elegant...I really love how you do want to better things!  Good luck in all you do.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11851*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you!











> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 13 2004, 05:42 AM
> *anyway, i saw on animal planet, that there were a bunch of shy kids or something.  and they had a dog training program at their school.  and kids who didnt have friends...made friends because they were all in this club.  i wish they had something lik ethat at my elementary school!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11869*


[/QUOTE]
Interesting...something to incorporate in my project, we'll see!











> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Oct 13 2004, 07:27 AM
> *Boy we have got some wonderful ideas being posted!
> 
> When my kids were in elementry school each year we did a week long celebration leading up to the 100th day of school.  Each grade collected (a minimum of) 100 items for the local charities (each did something different canned food, boxed mixes, pet food, socks...etc.  Each grade also used the opportunity to do something "100" related; math activities and such.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11875*


[/QUOTE]
I agree, everyone posted fabulous ideas!!





















I like that "100" theme!











> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster_@Oct 24 2004, 07:30 AM
> *As a parent, grandparent and a elementary school library clerk, I would love to see a program with the focus on social skills, manners, etiquette. I truly believe that many of our problems fall back on our turning away from and lack of these skills.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13056*


[/QUOTE]
I agree...this might be something I could incorporate into my program too...











> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Oct 28 2004, 01:44 AM
> *But my FAVORITE (and this is the reason why I want to be a teacher) was the Read To Succeed program.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13606*


[/QUOTE]
This is a great program! Might talk to my principal about this too!









Thank you so much. I think someone else posted something about holidays, and Santa coming down...but we aren't allowed to celebrate any holidays at my school...because of the mixture of ethnicities in the classroom, he doesn't want to step on anyones toes...but he doesn't understand that we could do things to celebrate different cultures...as a teacher, you have to teach cultural awareness on your own time in your classroom...







I remember making cats with spiral tails for Halloween and making stockings for Christmas when I was a kid...now we can't celebrate any holidays







sad.

I am starting an organized cross-age buddy system since we have so many students. I don't think students take any initiative to make friends with any other students other than those in their immediate classroom. Reading, writing, math, whatever the partnered teachers wanted to do. I love everyones ideas because I can try to incorporate them in my program throughout the year with the classrooms that participate.

Thanks again you guys...you are the best!!!
















~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Elegant, I just had to say this just to make it clear







. When I said start some kind of sex ed as young as possible, I don't mean talk about sex to 1st grader. I meant talk about if someone touches you wrong and makes you feel uncomfortable, that they should know it's wrong and they should tell someone and whatever the threat that person gives them, that they will be safe. The reason I suggested that you do it as young as possible is because kids are molested at ages even younger than 5 graders. You don't even realize how much this is really going on. I was shocked to hear that someone I knew was molested as a child. 

Now as far as actually starting this program, I have no idea. Maybe talk to a psychiatrist/psycologist about it.

This was a great topic! I'm glad you asked us!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 1 2004, 08:04 AM
> *Hey Elegant, I just had to say this just to make it clear
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, I totally understood you, it was a great idea. I just wanted to let you know that we have sex ed, but I do think letting student know about what you talked about is a good idea!








Thanks for all of your help, because I can also incorporate this into my program with the mentoring!








~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

mkay







Just making sure you didnt misunderstood. HEHE. Can you imagine the questions you'd get from 1st graders if you really really talk about sex with them? LOL


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 1 2004, 04:58 PM
> *mkay
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Mommy...what's a __________?
Daddy...what's a __________?

Oh my gosh...when I had sex ed in 6th grade, I asked the most horrible question in our anonymous question box!!! I don't think I should even write it here...it was that bad!!!  

After my class had sex ed, I think we were still just as confused as we were when we started it!! :lol: 

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHAHAH you guys make me curious what you were confused about! LOL


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

How about a project like " a day as a teacher" where each student gets a chance to teach something to the other students about what they like or are interested in 
they get to draw up a lesson plan and so forth....Let the students pick something that they are really interested in and really do the research in .and see what its like in yoour shoes, i would give them a day of teaching and then they get to test the other children.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 2 2004, 01:49 PM
> *How about a project like " a day as a teacher" where each student gets a chance to teach something to the other students about what they like or are interested in
> they get to draw up a lesson plan and so forth....Let the students pick something that they are really interested in and really do the research in .and see what its like in yoour shoes, i would give them a day of teaching and then they get to test the other children.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14483*


[/QUOTE]


I would have loved something like that in Jr. High or highschool!!!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 2 2004, 10:49 AM
> *How about a project like " a day as a teacher" where each student gets a chance to teach something to the other students about what they like or are interested in
> they get to draw up a lesson plan and so forth....Let the students pick something that they are really interested in and really do the research in .and see what its like in yoour shoes, i would give them a day of teaching and then they get to test the other children.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14483*


[/QUOTE]
I think this is a great idea!!  

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this one kid in junior high had asked the teacher if he could be "teacher for the day". so we go to class, and it had been like 2 weeks, and the teacher was like "ok, shane is going to be teacher, just pay attention to him, and i'll be a student". Shane hadn't set anything up....so we just sat in class playing Heads Up 7Up. the teacher was like "see Shane, we could've been playing outside in the field or making volcanos!! but you weren't prepared, see how hard it is to be a teacher?!". Lol.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i am amazed at how on the ball 1st graders are. Even though i mean we know they wouldnt be able to put together a lesson plan i think it would be cute to see what these cuties can come up with, heck they learn how to work computers at 4 lol
my brother has twin boys 4 1/2 and im amazed at what they know


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I know before I write this that it is probably not what you are looking for at present, but it is such a neat idea that I thought maybe you could utilize it sometime through out the school year. 
Here goes:
My nephew in Florida had a neat project to do this year. 
They had to check things in their home that were made in different country's. 
There had to be 4 items from each country they found. (they didn't have to do ALL the country's, just the ones they found in their homes). 
So, his mom printed off a world map from the internet.
Then they color coded the country that they had items from in their home. 
Draw a line from the country to the margin and list the items, 
eg; Carlo Ponte dress 'Italy'
Jose Marin shoes 'Mexico'
My sister in law also printed off small flags of each country listed and put them at the top of the country.









Just thought this was a neat way to show kids that we import many items from other country's.








I'm not sure how long they had to finish the project, but you being a teacher could estimate the time needed to finish such a project. 

Maybe you could use something like this in the future. 
Just a thought. 
Good luck with your present project.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Nov 14 2004, 05:43 PM
> *I know before I write this that it is probably not what you are looking for at present, but it is such a neat idea that I thought maybe you could utilize it sometime through out the school year.
> Here goes:
> My nephew in Florida had a neat project to do this year.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is an awesome idea...seriously. Thanks!

~Elegant


----------

